# Difference between quarter horses and Paints?



## jaydee

One of its parents must be registered as a Paint for it to get registration


----------



## PaintHorseMares

jaydee said:


> One of its parents must be registered as a Paint for it to get registration


The parent rule changed (again) this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

My gelding's mom is registered as a paint horse but some of her ancestors are registered as quarter horses. and his dad is registered as a quarter horse. Does that make him a mixed breed?:?


----------



## Kayella

My colt Henny is registered APHA and is a QHxPaint. Paints and Quarter Horses are pretty similar in conformation, mind, and personality. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a "mix breed." Some breeding stock paints can even be registered with AQHA, I believe.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Kayella said:


> My colt Henny is registered APHA and is a QHxPaint. Paints and Quarter Horses are pretty similar in conformation, mind, and personality. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a "mix breed." Some breeding stock paints can even be registered with AQHA, I believe.


 Like I said, his mom has lots of quarterhorse ancestors and his dad is a quarter horse. So, would he be a quarter horse paint? I looked up their pedigrees online today.


----------



## jasperemily0511

sounds like somewhere along the way he got some paint but he's probably mostly Qh if thats what both the dam and sires anscestors are mainly Qh


----------



## SnowCowgirl

what confuses me is colored TB's being dual registered Jockey Club and APHA ... how the heck...??


----------



## CLaPorte432

Paints, Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds are all an interchangeable breed.

Paint × QH = "Purebred Paint" with APHA papers.
Paint × TB = "Purebred Paint" with APHA papers.
QH × TB = "Purebred QH" with Appendix QH papers.

I guess you can call a Paint a Quarter Horse with color. But you would still consider it purebred Paint. Youd only be able to register the foal with APHA. Not AQHA.

Most every Paint will go back to QH or TB blood anyways. Whether its one generation or 10. My APHA mare has a lot of AQHA breeding further back on her papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

CLaPorte432 said:


> Paints, Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds are all an interchangeable breed.
> 
> Paint × QH = "Purebred Paint" with APHA papers.
> Paint × TB = "Purebred Paint" with APHA papers.
> QH × TB = "Purebred QH" with Appendix QH papers.
> 
> I guess you can call a Paint a Quarter Horse with color. But you would still consider it purebred Paint. Youd only be able to register the foal with APHA. Not AQHA.
> 
> Most every Paint will go back to QH or TB blood anyways. Whether its one generation or 10. My APHA mare has a lot of AQHA breeding further back on her papers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My gelding is being registered in the APHA so yeah I call him a purebred paint.


----------



## Horsecents1997

To the questions above...

A paint with quarter horse background is not mixed. He's purebred. A paint is like 90% quarter horse and 10% Thoroughbred. Or something along those lines. Just because they have Quarter horse and Thoroughbred doesn't mean they're ALWAYS appendix. It has to be the right ratio, with the right parents. If the quarter horse and thoroughbred have no paint background what-so-ever, he's not going to be a paint.


----------



## Horsecents1997

A lot of quarter horse people think paints are inferior. They're not. They are exactly the same, but with markings. Some of them are more refined though because of their thoroughbred background. But they're not mixed and just as good of horses on the trail and in the show ring.


----------



## katieandscooby

A Paint is either a quarter horse or a Thoroughbred with overo or tobiano (and mix of) markings. A paint can also be solid due to the overo gene. I own a sokid paint bred. Both dam and sire are overo's. He just didnt get markings. Which in the exact opposite way is how the paint breed was born. 

AQHA for the longest time did not allow horses with markings above the knee and with excessive white to be registered. This rule has since changed and you have your dual registered horses. In order to be registered paint the parents have to be either AQHA, Jockey Club, or APHA registered. They can be colored or not. In order to be dual registered both parents must also be registered with the other registration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The most important thing to remember is that the definitions of Paints and Quarter Horses are set by parentage and color/marking rules in the breed associations' rule books (APHA/AQHA), not by the genes of the horse, and these rules are only words on paper and can/do change over time.


----------



## jaydee

PaintHorseMares said:


> The parent rule changed (again) this year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I missed that. So what are the rulings now?
Are they just accepting horses on an approval system similar to pintos?


----------



## PaintHorseMares

jaydee said:


> I missed that. So what are the rulings now?
> Are they just accepting horses on an approval system similar to pintos?


Basically you can register QHxQH and QHxTB and TBxTB *IF* there is more visible white than if you have Paint parent(s). 

Rule RG-070-1 was passed adding a provision for horses with both sire and dam registered with AQHA, Jockey Club or the combination of these two registries. Effective January 1, 2013 (applications must be postmarked after January 1, 2013), horses eligible for registration with the American Quarter Horse Association or the Jockey Club will be eligible for registration with APHA if they meet the specific registration requirements which includes new color specifications. The qualifying area must be a minimum of four inches of solid white hair visible from a direct side view. Excessive white on the head or lower legs will not qualify the horse, nor will white areas located on the lower portion of the horse’s abdomen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> My gelding is being registered in the APHA so yeah I call him a purebred paint.


 He had to be a purebred to be a paint or he would be a pinto which is based on color and any breed or mix of breeds.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

churumbeque said:


> He had to be a purebred to be a paint or he would be a pinto which is based on color and any breed or mix of breeds.


 Paint horses decended from quarter horses and thoroughbred horses so why wouldnt he be purebred?


----------



## churumbeque

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Paint horses decended from quarter horses and thoroughbred horses so why wouldnt he be purebred?


Not sure what you are asking but a paint is a purebred qtr or TB and a pinto is not any particular breed but a color. So I was agreeing that the paint is a purebred.


----------



## Breezy2011

Would appy's be in the same group then? A lot of people mistake my purebred quarter horse as a paint, because she has 1 blue eye, a star, and a snip, other then that, she is pure black, and pure quarter horse.


----------



## NdAppy

No appys are not in that group. 

Paints are not just "TBs or QHs with color." Tobiano, one of the main patterns for the APHA, has never been nor ever will be found in TBs or the AQHA.


----------



## BlueSpark

Paints and qh are relitively new breeds. the registries for both allow out crossing(as mentioned) with each other and thoroughbreds, as long as the offspring meets color qualifications. the breeds themselves are still evolving.

appaloosa registries similarly allow thoroughbred and aqha crossing, but not paint, and as far as I know a aqha x appy offspring is not registerable as aqha regardless of color.


----------



## NdAppy

No they are not. Although there *is* a registered appaloosa colored AQHA stallion...









Reminic in Spots - Reminic In Spots Quarter Horse Stallion


----------



## PaintHorseMares

^^^^ That web site has a very interesting discussion of LP in QHs for those interested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

Here are the links to his parents pedigree.
HIs Mom Ima Classy Black Duce Paint
His dadSage Pine Poco Quarter Horse


----------



## NdAppy

Horsecrazy - your horse would never be part of the AQHA as his breeding goes back to horses that were/are tobianos. As long has APHA papers he's a Paint. No papers he would a pinto. No "purebred" needed :wink:


----------



## Palomine

Have a double registered gelding. Both AQHA and APHA.


----------

